# General > General >  Illegal Immigrants

## Kupkake

Illegal Immigrants should not be allowed to enter this country or any other. They should stay within the boundries of their own countries instead of running to other places to escape their problems. This nation has enough problems to worry about without giving asylum seekers new places to hide. Now i know this thread may seem racist but it isnt, i just think we should keep our country to ourselves. Most of the time when they come over here all they do is open takeaways or go on the benefit system. Now if they come here, get a decent job and support there families then i say the more the merrier. But not going on the doll. Bottom line is this great nation is no longer our nation, its been overun by asylum seekers. The small town where i come from in England, and all the surrounding areas now is just ethnic societys. There are no white people left. Situation is no better in Scotland either. And i will point out once again, i am not a racist or against them coming here just not when they expect free handouts from the country. Call me a mini Jeremy Klye if you will, im just more extreme

----------


## The Music Monster

I think you have an idea that may seem quite good on the offset, keeping down population and all that, but you cannot know how much suffering some of these people have endured, both to run away from their country and to get to this one.  Also, from my understanding (and I am no expert on this!!), many illegal immigrants don't scrounge from the state, they are too busy hiding.
I wouldn't call you a mini Jeremy Kyle, not knowing anything about you, but I would just wish to raise your awareness to the fact that many people who are refugees for nothing more than their culture, race or creed cannot afford (not money but time) the proper channels of asylum seeking.  I hope for your sake that you are never in their position, but quite frankly I defy anyone with an ounce of love to watch their family be tortured and killed rather than try to sneak into another country.

----------


## Corrie 3

> Call me a mini Jeremy Klye if you will,


Ok, if it makes you happy, here goes..................."Mini Jeremy Kyle"

C3...... ::  :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

> Illegal Immigrants should not be allowed to enter this country or any other.


You're right. There should be a law against it or something.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Illegal Immigrants should not be allowed to enter this country or any other. They should stay within the boundries of their own countries instead of running to other places to escape their problems.



Boot on the other foot would you if you were in fear or had nothing not try to make a better life for you and your family no matter what..............truth now . For me I would do anything for my family to give them as good a chance in life as possible and for most people this would be the same.




> This nation has enough problems to worry about without giving asylum seekers new places to hide.


We don't offer Britain up as a place to hide I haven't seen any adverts offering this.  Asylum seekers have the thought rightly or wrongly that if they get to Britain their lives will be better.





> Now i know this thread may seem racist but it isnt, i just think we should keep our country to ourselves.


Dont you just love a sentence that begins I know this may seem but its not  :: 






> Most of the time when they come over here all they do is open takeaways or go on the benefit system.


Plleeaasssseeeee 

Go check it out Asylum seekers cannot claim benefits the same as a UK national however what do you expect them to do STARVE. Your thread is entitled illegal immigrants and then go on about asylum seekers two different categories of people or am I just getting confused.





> Now if they come here, get a decent job and support there families then i say the more the merrier. But not going on the doll.


Yeh right Im sure if thats the case and it leads to unemployed Great British public then Im sure you will be saying the more the merrier.

And as for going 'on the doll' is this a new kind of 'service' that may be on offer in the new massage parlour in Lybster





> Bottom line is this great nation is no longer our nation, its been overun by asylum seekers. The small town where i come from in England, and all the surrounding areas now is just ethnic societys. There are no white people left.


Erm you just said that if they want to come and work the more the merrier now Im really confused is that only if they are white




> Situation is no better in Scotland either. And i will point out once again, i am not a racist or against them coming here just not when they expect free handouts from the country.


Keep repeating it Im sure we all believe you. :Wink: 






> Call me a mini Jeremy Klye if you will, im just more extreme


Okay ....Hello mini Jeremy Kyle....by the way who's he ? Oh...... its okay I can guess someone who is not racist, not against illegal immigrants or Asylum seekers coming here to Britain, a great nation which is no longer a great nation, so long as they work and don't claim benefits and.......... oh I forgot don't end up outnumbering  the 'white people' in the long run ? yip not a trace of anything racist there. Is it me or is it not a case that Asylum seekers illegal aliens can be white or black but yeh I believe you your not racist !!  :Wink:

----------


## Kupkake

Well listen you can think what you want. If i was a racist then id be supporting the kkk and using profanity and racist names, as i said i dont mind if they come here and maintain a stable job. Im no racist as i have family who is of mixed race, but they were born here so im hardly racist am i. Finally someone who agrees with me, thank you for that

----------


## Walter Ego

> Illegal Immigrants should not be allowed to enter this country or any other.


I agree with MetalAttak.




> They should stay within the boundries of their own countries instead of running to other places to escape their problems. This nation has enough problems to worry about without giving asylum seekers new places to hide.


You're right. We've enough on torturing our own people, ethnically cleansing whole regions, mutilating children, systematically raping very young girls and generally opressing free speech and democracy by making those who disagree 'disappear'.




> Most of the time when they come over here all they do is open takeaways or go on the benefit system.


Yes, damn them for their hard work and enterprise ethic, coming over here and opening food outlets. Don't they know that this should be the sole domain of white English people?





> Now if they come here, get a decent job and support there families then i say the more the merrier.


But you just said above .....is it just me?




> But not going on the doll. Bottom line is this great nation is no longer our nation, its been overun by asylum seekers. The small town where i come from in England, and all the surrounding areas now is just ethnic societys. There are no *white* people left.


Ahhh....youre gripe is against coloured people, not 'immigrants'...I see.




> Situation is no better in Scotland either.


I wouldn't use your narrow minded and ignorant pish to try and garner support up here if I were you. The population inthe Highlands, Caithness and Sutherland is predominantly white and Scots.




> And i will point out once again, i am not a racist or against them coming here just not when they expect free handouts from the country. Call me a mini Jeremy Klye if you will, im just more extreme


I'll not call you Jermey Kyle, I'll call you an idiot.

Stay in England, please.

----------


## Kupkake

Oh so im against coloured people. Yeah i can see how i am when i have no problem with chinese, japanese, black people. Logical, call me what you want but i dont care. This is why i love org, you cant express your opinions in the simplest way without some jumped up sheep shagger calling you an idiot, no offense to other scots

----------


## gleeber

Can I just ask  Kupkake to check out the forum rules. Theres not much to it but your such a breath of fresh air to the org that it would be a bummer if you got banned for not knowing the rules.  ::   Just dont mask swear words and you should be ok. Words like deluded, stupid, ignorant, clique amongst other suitable expressions are cool.

----------


## The Music Monster

> This is why i love org, you cant express your opinions in the simplest way without some jumped up sheep shagger calling you an idiot, no offense to other scots


I'm finding it a little bit difficult not to take offence at that!!!

----------


## Metalattakk

> You're right. There should be a law against it or something.





> Finally someone who agrees with me, thank you for that


Honestly, words fail me.  ::

----------


## weezer 316

> Illegal Immigrants should not be allowed to enter this country or any other. They should stay within the boundries of their own countries instead of running to other places to escape their problems. This nation has enough problems to worry about without giving asylum seekers new places to hide. Now i know this thread may seem racist but it isnt, i just think we should keep our country to ourselves. Most of the time when they come over here all they do is open takeaways or go on the benefit system. Now if they come here, get a decent job and support there families then i say the more the merrier. But not going on the doll. Bottom line is this great nation is no longer our nation, its been overun by asylum seekers. The small town where i come from in England, and all the surrounding areas now is just ethnic societys. There are no white people left. Situation is no better in Scotland either. And i will point out once again, i am not a racist or against them coming here just not when they expect free handouts from the country. Call me a mini Jeremy Klye if you will, im just more extreme


Isnt opening a takeaway and earning their crust a decent job?

I think, again, your are being incredibly narrow minded. Let me tell you, Im from glasgow and the estates I used to live in where full of White, rangers and celtic supporting, fish and chip eating scotttish poeple who never worked, their parents never worked and their children never worked. Not immigrants. 

In my experience, immigrants are far more likely to work and put in a days graft than peopple in this coutry who have been brought up with a benefit system.

Says me, sitting in work lol! On my lunch though

----------


## weezer 316

Oh and what happens if they are legal and muslim/sikh/jew etc?

----------


## Kupkake

No opening curry houses isnt acceptable, have you heard half of the complaints of every indian takeaway in wick alone ? They would make your stomach churn, im not sitting here been called an idiot, i have every right to defend myself. Swear words may be unnaceptable, so pish isnt ? Slang for piss in my view. I dont mind if i get kicked but thats rather narrow minded for kicking people for using swear words when most of modern day youth uses it. Very understanding and tolerant kicking people who swear every once in a while

----------


## Kupkake

If there legal fair enough, just dont run here away from your own countries problems regardless of what they may be. Good to see you cant keep away from my world views weezer

----------


## Tubthumper

Hey, its been ages since we had someone with issues on the forum. :Grin:

----------


## Kupkake

Oh, and just to clarify im not just against illegal immigrants who are on the doll, i think anyone who is should be hung drawn and quatered.

----------


## weezer 316

> No opening curry houses isnt acceptable, have you heard half of the complaints of every indian takeaway in wick alone ? They would make your stomach churn, im not sitting here been called an idiot, i have every right to defend myself. Swear words may be unnaceptable, so pish isnt ? Slang for piss in my view. I dont mind if i get kicked but thats rather narrow minded for kicking people for using swear words when most of modern day youth uses it. Very understanding and tolerant kicking people who swear every once in a while


Isnt acceptable?? Yet picketing funerals of soldiers is??

Id go see a doctor mate and im not even kidding you. Your a pretty bitter man.

----------


## porthos

Good Lord, the whole world's gone crazy...  ::

----------


## Kupkake

Im a woman you idiot, i mean come on with a name like kupkake. Yes, picketts are acceptable, takeaways are not. As i said the amount of hygene issues concerning food prep in takeaways is disgusting. Especially the indians. One or two takeouts are fine, not an army of the germ palaces

----------


## weezer 316

> Im a woman you idiot, i mean come on with a name like kupkake. Yes, picketts are acceptable, takeaways are not. As i said the amount of hygene issues concerning food prep in takeaways is disgusting. Especially the indians. One or two takeouts are fine, not an army of the germ palaces


Well I dont have a cough so its not that obvious.

So just to clarify:

No homosexuals
No illegal immigrants (especially non white ones)
No Takeaways

Plenty pickets of soliers funerals
Legal immigrants who work in Tesco are ok

If a legal immigrant came here and opened a 100% spotless, germ free takeaway would that be OK?

They would be straight of course....

----------


## Kupkake

To clarify weezer, no homophobic behaviour in public, i never said make it illegal or try and cure gays. Im against all illegal immigrants, hindus, chinese, japanese, even buddhist monks. Most people should be against people worming there way into our country, legally theres nothing i can say about it, but illegally ill voice my opinion. Takeaways are acceptable with a clean bill of health, good work ethic and no traces of anything in your food that shouldnt be there, wich most places here dont seem too interested in. How many gay indians do you see, or chinese & japanese. Ive never seen any, well not in this hovel of a state

----------


## Metalattakk



----------


## weezer 316

> To clarify weezer, no homophobic behaviour in public, i never said make it illegal or try and cure gays. Im against all illegal immigrants, hindus, chinese, japanese, even buddhist monks. Most people should be against people worming there way into our country, legally theres nothing i can say about it, but illegally ill voice my opinion. Takeaways are acceptable with a clean bill of health, good work ethic and no traces of anything in your food that shouldnt be there, wich most places here dont seem too interested in. How many gay indians do you see, or chinese & japanese. Ive never seen any, well not in this hovel of a state


And thats a wrap!

Tell me why "Most people should be against people worming there way into our country" please? Im curious why this is the case.

And should we try and "cure" all those homosexual animals we spoke of in the other thread which you have ignored?

I still reckon you should go see a doctor. Im not joking either.

----------


## weezer 316

> 


I assume that's aimed at me! Quite funny lol

----------


## donnick

OMG nutter

----------


## northener

> To clarify weezer, no homophobic behaviour in public, i never said make it illegal or try and cure gays. Im against all illegal immigrants, hindus, chinese, japanese, even buddhist monks. Most people should be against people worming there way into our country, legally theres nothing i can say about it, but illegally ill voice my opinion. Takeaways are acceptable with a clean bill of health, good work ethic and no traces of anything in your food that shouldnt be there, wich most places here dont seem too interested in. How many gay indians do you see, or chinese & japanese. Ive never seen any, well not in this hovel of a state


I'm an immigrant.

When I came here I took work off local people.

What have you got to say about that?

----------


## weezer 316

Northerner

Go to hell!! Go to hell and you die!

----------


## Kupkake

And i reckon weezer you should you shove it your arsh you highland deastie. I said no show of gay affairs in public, i actually have not been paying attention to your inane thread about the apparant downfall of religion. Animals take it up the grinner from same sex all the time, were not animals though last time i checked. Although if you lot shag sheeps then you must be.

----------


## Kupkake

Go back to your own country i say northener, give back what you tookk from white folk

----------


## northener

Still waiting......

(edit)  :: 

So you have a problem with my swarthy Eastern looks? Or is it my liking for takeways owned by my fellow countrymen?

----------


## shazzap

> No opening curry houses isnt acceptable, have you heard half of the complaints of every indian takeaway in wick alone ? They would make your stomach churn, im not sitting here been called an idiot, i have every right to defend myself. Swear words may be unnaceptable, so pish isnt ? Slang for piss in my view. I dont mind if i get kicked but thats rather narrow minded for kicking people for using swear words when most of modern day youth uses it. Very understanding and tolerant kicking people who swear every once in a while


Are you in this age bracket, KupKake??

----------


## donnick

> Go back to your own country i say northener, give back what you tookk from white folk


OMG i am reading right

----------


## Metalattakk

> I assume that's aimed at me! Quite funny lol


Nah. Not you. Aimed at the nutter who's asking for to be banned.



Edit: Hang on, no, you're right.  :Grin:  The _advice_ is aimed at you, and everyone else!

----------


## bekisman

Do I also smell a troll? the standard of discussion which started as bad, has now, which is usual with the species, degenerated.. 
It usually builds up until 'pop' they are gone.. but it's good fun in the meantime to watch em wallowing..  ::

----------


## Kells

> Im a woman you idiot, i mean come on with a name like kupkake. Yes, picketts are acceptable, takeaways are not. As i said the amount of hygene issues concerning food prep in takeaways is disgusting. Especially the indians. One or two takeouts are fine, not an army of the germ palaces


No sign of you being a woman, I held the believe that woman were a bit more clever than men, but wrong on that for sure now. You cannot be for real, no one can be this ignorant and stupid but boy you are good for a laugh.

----------


## northener

Awww...the Trolls losing it big time.

----------


## shazzap

Bipolar...........?????????????????

----------


## Kupkake

Yeah im loosing it for telling you to  off back to your own country

----------


## shazzap

This is making me MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## donnick

who sighed her out for the day  ::

----------


## northener

> Yeah im loosing it for telling you to off back to your own country


Earlier you said that you were in England...yet you make comments about Wick that would only come from someone who has lived here.

Am I right in saying that you are an immigrant down there in England?........

My oooooh my........ ::

----------


## Metalattakk

At what point does it become cruel though? I mean It's like a herd of cats (A herd? A flock? Suggestions for the collective noun for 'cats' please!) toying with an injured mouse now.

Ah well, the mods will be along shortly to put it out of its misery I'm sure.

----------


## pmcd

It's nice to find somebody who has care in the community.......

----------


## shazzap

> It's nice to find somebody who has care in the community.......


I seriously think, this is the case. Or, a minor.

----------


## shazzap

> I seriously think, this is the case. Or, a minor.


Forgot to add. With a very foul mouth.

----------


## Kupkake

Im orignally from england but was forced to move to scotland when i was younger. Although i never claimed to be a resident of caithness, i am border line, i live in sutherland but travel to caithness weekly as i have family there so its not a long trip whom i feel sorry for. Sutherland is certainly better than caithness by far

----------


## northener

Best laugh I've had in ages.

Must go, I have to steal work off honest white people for a couple of hours.


MODS: Please don't lock this thread, I need a good laugh at the moment, my Visa extensions been revoked......

----------


## pmcd

"I am borderline"

Many a true word...............

----------


## roadbowler

> kkk


..........

----------


## donnick

> Best laugh I've had in ages.
> 
> Must go, I have to steal work off honest white people for a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> MODS: Please don't lock this thread, I need a good laugh at the moment, my Visa extensions been revoked......


 
hahahah yeh lets sigh a petion to keep the troll on as i too havent laugh so much in a while ::

----------


## Kupkake

Trust me im not out of neutral yet. But i do hope i dont get kickedm i rather enjoy insulting pakis and everyone else

----------


## Metalattakk

Aye, that'll do it I reckon. Took your time.

----------


## Kupkake

That will do what, get me kicked ? I can keep on coming back no worries

----------


## pmcd

Post removed on compassionate grounds.

----------


## shazzap

Planned ignore, is whats needed here.

----------


## gleeber

> Trust me im not out of neutral yet. But i do hope i dont get kickedm i rather enjoy insulting pakis and everyone else


If you stick within the rules and stand your ground no one will kick you. Mind you I think you got off to a bad start.  ::

----------


## bekisman

> And i reckon weezer you should you shove it your arsh you highland deastie. I said no show of gay affairs in public, i actually have not been paying attention to your inane thread about the apparant downfall of religion. Animals take it up the grinner from same sex all the time, were not animals though last time i checked. Although if you lot shag sheeps then you must be.


Did anyone miss this?

Sorry miss kupkake , I think you got that wrong (as well) humans are animals. The human's phylum is _Chordata_ (vertebrate). The human's class is _mammalia_. It's order is _primate_ (the same as apes). It's family is _Hominidae_ (apes that have no tail and can gather food with their hands.) The Human's sub-family is _Homininae_. It's tribe is _Hominini_. It's genus is _Homo_ and it's specie is scientifically named _Homo Sapiens_.  :Wink:

----------


## donnick

> Trust me im not out of neutral yet. But i do hope i dont get kickedm i rather enjoy insulting pakis and everyone else


thought you wernt rasist ???

----------


## gleeber

> Did anyone miss this?
> 
> Sorry miss kupkake , I think you got that wrong (as well) humans are animals. The human's phylum is _Chordata_ (vertebrate). The human's class is _mammalia_. It's order is _primate_ (the same as apes). It's family is _Hominidae_ (apes that have no tail and can gather food with their hands.) The Human's sub-family is _Homininae_. It's tribe is _Hominini_. It's genus is _Homo_ and it's specie is scientifically named _Homo Sapiens_.


So There, Go stick that up your backside and smoke it.  ::

----------


## Kupkake

Gleeber i dont care if i get kicked. Thats all they can do, nothing more. I know they can track my IP adress but to be honest im just not bothered if i get kicked, Thinking about it i only signed up for a laugh in the first place, so kick me all they want. XD if i could delete my account i would as im beginning to get bored, but sadly i cannot

----------


## donnick

kupkate just out of curiosity how old are you .does you parents or carers  know ur on here . ::

----------


## shazzap

> kupkate just out of curiosity how old are you .does you parents or carers know ur on here .


I have asked both those questions. Still waiting for an answer.

----------


## gleeber

> Gleeber i dont care if i get kicked. Thats all they can do, nothing more. I know they can track my IP adress but to be honest im just not bothered if i get kicked, Thinking about it i only signed up for a laugh in the first place, so kick me all they want. XD if i could delete my account i would as im beginning to get bored, but sadly i cannot


All the best then. ::

----------


## Kupkake

Im not racist, i mainly just the words, nothing more. Id never hang someone or anything, thats racist

----------


## donnick

> kupkate just out of curiosity how old are you .does you parents or carers know ur on here .


 waiting for your reply

----------


## Metalattakk

> Gleeber i dont care if i get kicked. Thats all they can do, nothing more. I know they can track my IP adress but to be honest im just not bothered if i get kicked, Thinking about it i only signed up for a laugh in the first place, so kick me all they want. XD if i could delete my account i would as im beginning to get bored, but sadly i cannot


Once they have your IP address and a verifiable time stamp, they can apply to your ISP for your name and address, which can be used by the police to prosecute you. Some of the stuff you've come out with today is grossly offensive and certainly against the law.

Good job you don't care though.  ::

----------


## shazzap

> Are you in this age bracket, KupKake??





> Bipolar...........?????????????????


Are you going to answer????????

----------


## Bazeye

I see Porshiepoo and myself are keeping clear of this one.

----------


## annemarie482

> I mean It's like a herd of cats (A herd? A flock? Suggestions for the collective noun for 'cats' please!)



a group of wild cats are known as a destruction.
a group of general cats are known as clowder, clutter, pounce, dout, nuisance or glorying  :Wink: 

interesting thread    ::  ::

----------


## Kupkake

And i have had very abusive things said to me in pms aswell, so its a two way street that one. I found the whole attack on religion to be very offensive so again the same could be said on that. And no your right i dont care to be honest, if org chooses to report to me the police then fine. Nothing i can do about it, ive seen people posting far worse than the things i said before and nothings happened to them. Maybe they might make me issue a public appology. Who knows. My age is my own

----------


## DeHaviLand

Right then, Im now taking bets on exactly what time this thread will disappear, and how many seconds later Kupkake will be banned. Oh and Northener, time for you to go back to your third-world, banana republic homeland. British jobs, for British people and all that. Damn, where is that irony smiley!
Kupkake, you are a klown. Nuff said.

----------


## Kupkake

As i said they can ban me, report me or do whatever they please. Im waiting to get kicked

----------


## bekisman

> Once they have your IP address and a verifiable time stamp, they can apply to your ISP for your name and address, which can be used by the police to prosecute you. Some of the stuff you've come out with today is grossly offensive and certainly against the law.
> 
> Good job you don't care though.


 I see what you mean;
http://www.ehow.com/how_5092306_trac...ss-easily.html

----------


## Dadie

Ooops
Go out for a day out and miss a fight with an ignorant racist troll!
Drat
And its curry tonight for dinner!
Missed some of the comments scanning through..but you do know takeaways and other food places have to be passed by environmental health inspectors before they open for business and then checks are carried out periodically?
I dont care what takes illegal immigrants here to Britain as the life they are trying to escape from must be so bad they will chance horrendus conditions and even death to get here, but, if they are caught/hand themselves over to the authorities they must have a darn good case to get to stay.
As for legal immigrants everywhere has them..how many ex pats are in Australia from GB for example?
And as from your views on homosexuallity its not a new thing homosexual behaviour has been recorded from further back in time than the Romans.

----------


## Kupkake

Im sure you'll choke on that curry, if they found semen samples in the food from the k2 then best of luck eating that garbage

----------


## Carole

I saw the opening post this morning and reported it as racist and inflammatory.  Fully expected it to be gone by now but amazed it is still there - and has gathered so many replies (to which I am adding).  Anyone think we should ignore this thread and the poster now?

----------


## Trajan

He is entitled to his opinion,, let him rant,, lol

----------


## Trajan

thats him banned,, rofl

----------


## bekisman

Oh dear he's gone!

----------


## donnick

:: lol ::  ::

----------


## Dadie

I make my own currys from scratch and if you even looked through some recipe books, not all currys are hot and greasy.
Curry is just a general term.
Currys that contain spices such as tumeric and cinnamon and paprika can have added beneficial health properties.
You can have curry from Indionesia Thailand China or even a good hungarian stew could technically be called a curry or chilli con carne and surprise surprise they all taste different even region to region in the different countries.
Darn they got banned..what a pity...shame ....wondered how many infractions she clocked up over her 51 posts..now I will never know ::

----------


## MonkeyWarlord

Although i am sure most people will be pleased you reported Kupkake as i am i dont seem how you can deem them racist up until the point when they used racial abuse against northener, i mean i fully agree its offensive material but they just expressed their own views on immigrants and dont see whats so racial about it. They never used profanity until provoked

----------


## Carole

> Oh dear he's gone!


Keep up bekisman ....... 




> Im a woman you idiot, i mean come on with a name like kupkake.


Although, having read a few of his / her posts, I have my doubts.

----------


## porthos

So, how about we actually make something decent of this thread?!  It's a reasonable debate to be had, especially now that our racist companion has been removed!!!
What can be done about illegal immigrants?  Should anything be done about them?
I think in many cases refugee status can be too difficult to get, even for people who are generally afraid of going back to their homeland.  Anyway, I'm inclined to think that if someone's managed to sneak into the country (and if they're just after a better life) then let them!  They take the jobs that many British people don't want but that we complain if they aren't getting done!
Replies please!  Let's show that we can have a conversation about delicate issues without being bigots!!!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Although i am sure most people will be pleased you reported Kupkake as i am i dont seem how you can deem them racist up until the point when they used racial abuse against northener, i mean i fully agree its offensive material but they just expressed their own views on immigrants and dont see whats so racial about it. They never used profanity until provoked


Not very clever, are you?

T-Minus 5, 4, 3, 2....

----------


## MonkeyWarlord

I beg your pardon i have no idea what you mean

----------


## shazzap

> I beg your pardon i have no idea what you mean


Did you know, pigs can fly.

----------


## Trajan

awa and boil yer heeed,, monkeywarlord,, kupkake,, lol

----------


## Dadie

> Trust me im not out of neutral yet. But i do hope i dont get kickedm i rather enjoy insulting pakis and everyone else


Thats racist.

----------


## DeHaviLand

> Although i am sure most people will be pleased you reported Kupkake as i am i dont seem how you can deem them racist up until the point when they used racial abuse against northener, i mean i fully agree its offensive material but they just expressed their own views on immigrants and dont see whats so racial about it. They never used profanity until provoked


Ooooh, I'm seeing something vaguely familiar in the style of writing, the punctuation and the grammar here.

----------


## MonkeyWarlord

Look i genually have no idea what your talking about. My names Kevin and im fae Wick

----------


## golach

I love the ignore button  ::

----------


## DeHaviLand

Trajan, you forgot to add earthfromabov3, or whatever the nutters name was!

----------


## MonkeyWarlord

Well look mate think what you like but i aint them alright. I live in Wick up near tescos

----------


## Trajan

Its the kupkake,she or he probally set up numerous accounts yesterday,, for his religious rant on another thread,,

----------


## MonkeyWarlord

Well believe what you want as i said. I have no interest in religion or anything of the like

----------


## DeHaviLand

> Its the kupkake,she or he probally set up numerous accounts yesterday,, for his religuos rant on another thread,,


Hmm, and now your spelling mistakes are seemingly eerily similar to those of MonkeyWarlord. Strange!

----------


## pig whisperer

good grief that kupkake has got her drawers in a knot, & has made a lot of orgers cross, if no one replied to her pathetic rant she wouldnt get any kicks from it. best if this troll stays under her bridge. Ooops Ive just gone & replied.

----------


## golach

> Hmm, and now your spelling mistakes are seemingly eerily similar to those of MonkeyWarlord. Strange!


Maybe they are both at the same school DeHaviland  ::

----------


## Trajan

Oops think i need to go to specsavers,, lol

----------


## oldmarine

ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS looks like a good thread to avoid.

----------


## weezer 316

Dont report her people. its like banning the BNP. You dont ban them, you give them light of day and watch them alienate themselves.

I do agree with her to an extent that some people on here are to easily offended, far to easily offended actually, especially over matters of race and religion

----------


## bekisman

> Keep up bekisman ....... 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, having read a few of his / her posts, I have my doubts.


You're right no way it's a bloke..

----------


## Phill

Awww, I missed a good thread!

Needed a good laugh too. Why do loons like that have to get themselves banned?

----------


## The Drunken Duck

I liked the bit where the multiple personalities where talking to each other.

Well that and imagining the hard core Chrsitians on the religion thread crowding round their laptops chanting "The power of christ compels you !! .. The power of Christ compels you !!" at the offending posts.

----------


## northener

> I see Porshiepoo and myself are keeping clear of this one.


But you'll argue your stance on immigration in an intelligent manner, Bazeye. Big difference.

Listening to the juvenile rantings of a virtually incoherent and powerless social retard is something completely different...


....but very, very funny. :: 

And I didn't get to ask Krapkake if it was the colour of my skin, my funny clothes or my religion that really wound him up :Wink: 

Damn.

----------


## brandy

*laughs* love it.. sorry but it was so funny.. stupid but funny.. 
i had an epiphany the other day.. omg.. im an immigrant as well! 
been here that long, i just kinda forgot!
saying that, they are all over.. my own thick headed brother said to me one time that 
sam was a half-breed.. i asked him a half-breed what?
annmarie.. thats really cool about the cats.. i was just thinking pride.. 
but destruction sounds right! they sure can be!!

----------


## Hogfather

Goodness! 

PS I think 'nuisance' suits cats quite well  :Wink:

----------


## brandy

laughs.. now you are not being racist towards cats are you?

----------


## pmcd

I approve of cats. Cats cannot be herded. There is no real name for a number of cats together because, as Kipling pointed out, they walk by themselves.

The Ancient Egyptians worshipped cats. And the Egyptians were one of the greatest civilisations of all time.

Finally, there is a truth which always makes me smile:

Dogs have masters. Cats have staff.

----------


## squidge

Crikey I have a couple of busy days and look how many adorable trolls appear. Sigh

----------


## Corrie 3

Damn, been out all afternoon and missed it all........

Did it all kick off because I called her Jeremy????..... :: 

I will never eat another Kupkake without having a smile on my face!!!.... :: 

C3..... :Wink:

----------


## brandy

*laughs* thats just perverse or is that my mind?

----------


## rich

But, Kupkake, we are all emigrants. Saxons, Celts, Vikings, Magyars, Arabs, Jews, Aftricans etc etc  -the world is in flux just as it has always been. I even have FRENCH relatives. My wife is even more exotic, she has Lithunanian grandparents!
So what is all the fuss about? I can't help but think that if you had your DNA examined you might discover a shock or two. (I certainly hope so because this is an extremely mediocre thread.)
Let's try and raise the standard, shall we?
If you had your druthers, ethnically speaking what combo would you like to have that you currently dont?
For my part I jhave always envied African Americans - Louis Armstring in partular and Duke Ellington. These guys invented jazz so that's cool. And as you would realize it if you thought about it jazz and blues are the only art forms to be created on the American continent. SO what strand of ethnicity would you choose KK?

----------


## bullielove

> Bipolar...........?????????????????


There's a few of these threads that refer to the OP as they must be mentally ill or having care in the community.  Vitriolic rascist chanting is not a symptom of bipolar or any other mental health problem.  Kupkake is is merely a vile individual whom I would imagine is of low intelligence.  Please dont insult people who experience genuine mental health problems by putting them in the same bracket.

----------


## Bazeye

Illegal immigrants, racism, curries, homosexuality, cats and jazz. Wonder where this thread will end up?

----------


## pmcd

Bazeye: a deep philosophical question - does it matter? It keeps us all cheerfully frothing at the mouth, 'avin' a larf, watching the world go round, and pretending that we are profound thinkers instead of just ordinary guys. Tomorrow's menu includes cocktails, peat-cutting, Buddha, syrup of figs, Libyan Defence Operations, thistle-framing, Zoroastrianism, scone-baking and Monopoly. Feel free to join in!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Tomorrow's menu includes cocktails, peat-cutting, Buddha, syrup of figs, Libyan Defence Operations, thistle-framing, Zoroastrianism, scone-baking and Monopoly. Feel free to join in!


Think I'll have something from the Children's Menu instead.

(As long as there isn't "Whatever happened to white dog-poo?" on it.  :Wink: )

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> ( "Whatever happened to white dog-poo?"  )


That's a very good question.

----------


## northener

> That's a very good question.


And I've got a very good answer.

In days of yore (what is a yore, anyway?), the petfood manufacturers used to put quite a lot of ground up bone in the feed to 'add calcium' to the diet (read bulk up at virtually no cost)....they don't do it now.

Bone is calcium...calcium is white......


So now we have dog poo in the thread, too. 

Anyone seen any escaped wallabies in Caithness?

----------


## _Ju_

> Illegal Immigrants should not be allowed to enter this country or any other. They should stay within the boundries of their own countries instead of running to other places to escape their problems. This nation has enough problems to worry about without giving asylum seekers new places to hide. Now i know this thread may seem racist but it isnt, i just think we should keep our country to ourselves. Most of the time when they come over here all they do is open takeaways or go on the benefit system. Now if they come here, get a decent job and support there families then i say the more the merrier. But not going on the doll. Bottom line is this great nation is no longer our nation, its been overun by asylum seekers. The small town where i come from in England, and all the surrounding areas now is just ethnic societys. There are no white people left. Situation is no better in Scotland either. And i will point out once again, i am not a racist or against them coming here just not when they expect free handouts from the country. Call me a mini Jeremy Klye if you will, im just more extreme


I know you have been banned and cannot reply to this, but maybe it will make someone think twice about what you have written, especially when it contains so much mis-information.
 If "they" are illegal immigrants then "they" have not "come her" with permission (ie: no one has "allowed" them in), but sneaked in nor can they apply for social benefits such as dole, health care or even a legal job unless paid off the books. Illegal immigration is not tolerated and if an illegal immigrant is found within the UK there are very expedite means of getting "them" back to where "they" came from.  If "they" are asylum seekers, then "they" have not snuck, but when coming into the country have declared to the officials that "they" are seeking asylum. Asylum seekers are not allowed to work until they have been granted asylum in the UK and it can take years. Genuine asylum seekers have suffered horrors, lost everything they had and/or their families, who more likely than not they will never again see. I don't think that any asylum seeker thinks "Great, I've got it made. I can go on the dole and live on a bed of english roses from now on.
So now we come to the legal immigrants. You seem to be ever so slightly mis-informed kupkake. You are not automatically entitled to benefits when you migrate here, even from the EU. People are not leaving the airport straight for the nearest post-office to cash their social security check. I have been a contribuiting, (high) tax paying member of UK society for 9 years, yet if I needed help because I lost my job, I would be entitled to part of my tax back every week. I think that with non EU immigrants it would be even more complicated. Nor all immigrants are Bengladeshi or Chinese and open take-aways by the way. 
The reason there is a market for immigrant labour is because there are jobs that nationals do not want to do but that has to get done. If you have the will to work, then you will work. At an interview I can guarantee you that a national accent is an advantage for the employer that the immigrant does not have.  
Why "they"? Because "they" were "us" in our history. "They" were the Scots forced off the fells, "they" were the economic and political immigrants who had to go look for a better life across the world because all they had own country was taken away from them or what they had could not sustain their families. "They" were us once upon a time, and you never know when we could become "them" again.

----------


## _Ju_

> Originally Posted by Metalattakk  
> You're right. There should be a law against it or something.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 20 watt bulb, but not of the new long lasting eco kind.

----------


## Phill

> Illegal immigrants, racism, curries, homosexuality, cats and jazz. Wonder where this thread will end up?


 Banning cats and jazz with any luck.

Especially jazz playing cats. They're evil!    ::

----------


## northener

Jazz always sounds to me like somebody trying to play jazz with a cat.

----------


## Phill

> Anyone seen any escaped wallabies in Caithness?


I've seen Elvis, I'm sure. Dunno if he falls into the 'escaped' category though.   ::

----------


## Phill

> Jazz always sounds to me like somebody trying to play jazz with a cat.


 That's what THEY want you to think!   ::

----------


## pmcd

They do say that violin playing consists of stroking wrapped cats intestines with the hair from the tail of a horse (strings & bow). Thus, when Django Reinhardt of the Hot Club de Paris was playing jazz violin, he was indeed scraping cat's guts with a horse's airse: thus are the two (cats & jazz) connected.

A further allusion lies in the early 20th C American cartoon strip "The Katzenjammer Kids", (lit. "The Cats' Racket") Kids. "Katzenjammer" is also a German idiom for "Nightmare" in certain parts of Schleswig-Holstein.

Immigrants (so as to qualify for the title of this thread!) are very useful because many of them speak English better than us, understand the concept that "all work is honourable" (i.e. they will do low-paid jobs that the indigenous population can't be bothered with), they tend therefore to have a better work ethic than us, and can discriminate between the words "service" and "servility". Also, they are totally mobile throughout the country, are prepared to live in bad conditions until they can actually afford a real place to live, and they don't whinge about their lot. They think credit and loans are silly - why should you pay someone on top of having bought something you can't afford? Finally, as long as they are introduced in sensible numbers, they are happy to integrate into whichever community has accepted them.

----------


## Metalattakk

> That's a very good question.


No Kev, no it's not. It's one of the "Four Horsemen of the Forum Apocalypse".

Whenever you see any of the following threads on a web forum, then you know that it's an indication that it has finally reached its intellectual nadir.

"Whatever happened to white dog-poo?""Does anybody remember Spangles?""What's everyone having for tea?""Woo-hoo! It's my birthday today!"
Once any of those are asked, it's time to turn off the lights, shut the door and walk away, never to look back. The forum is now effectively dead.

----------


## _Ju_

> laughs.. now you are not being racist towards cats are you?


 That would be being "speciest", as in pejudice agains another species?

----------


## Bazeye

> Asylum seekers are not allowed to work until they have been granted asylum in the UK and it can take years. Genuine asylum seekers have suffered horrors, lost everything they had and/or their families, who more likely than not they will never again see. I don't think that any asylum seeker thinks "Great, I've got it made. I can go on the dole and live on a bed of english roses from now on.


That may be so but as an asylum seeker, youre supposed to seek asylum in the first safe country you reach, and the UK, being an island, tends to put the mockers on their application for asylum in this country imo.

----------


## Bazeye

> That's a very good question.


 Try Elland Road.

----------


## ducati

I wonder if KraKpot has a B & B?  ::

----------


## _Ju_

> That may be so but as an asylum seeker, youre supposed to seek asylum in the first safe country you reach, and the UK, being an island, tends to put the mockers on their application for asylum in this country imo.


They all come by bus! Fantastic plastic. ::

----------


## shazzap

> Im sure you'll choke on that curry, if they found semen samples in the food from the k2 then best of luck eating that garbage


Just making the curry for later. But can't get this out of my head. ::

----------


## Dadie

I know.
That remark was just gross!
And uncalled for...

----------


## Vistravi

This particualr kupkake has gone past its sell by date.

Notice the choice of of username.....theres 3 k's in it  :Wink:

----------


## shazzap

Might freeze curry, as it is very sunny, and warm here today.

----------


## Aaldtimer

[QUOTE=pmcd;838841]They do say that violin playing consists of stroking wrapped cats intestines with the hair from the tail of a horse (strings & bow). Thus, when Django Reinhardt of the Hot Club de Paris was playing jazz violin, he was indeed scraping cat's guts with a horse's airse: thus are the two (cats & jazz) connected.

QUOTE]

pmcd, Django was a guitarist! ::  Stephan Grapelli played a mean jazz fiddle though. :Smile:

----------


## pmcd

Aaldtimer - I stand before you, humbly sorry for a classic bloomer! Shows how much I know about jazz.....

----------


## porshiepoo

> I know you have been banned and cannot reply to this, but maybe it will make someone think twice about what you have written, especially when it contains so much mis-information.
>  If "they" are illegal immigrants then "they" have not "come her" with permission (ie: no one has "allowed" them in), but sneaked in nor can they apply for social benefits such as dole, health care or even a legal job unless paid off the books. Illegal immigration is not tolerated and if an illegal immigrant is found within the UK there are very expedite means of getting "them" back to where "they" came from.  If "they" are asylum seekers, then "they" have not snuck, but when coming into the country have declared to the officials that "they" are seeking asylum. Asylum seekers are not allowed to work until they have been granted asylum in the UK and it can take years. Genuine asylum seekers have suffered horrors, lost everything they had and/or their families, who more likely than not they will never again see. I don't think that any asylum seeker thinks "Great, I've got it made. I can go on the dole and live on a bed of english roses from now on.
> So now we come to the legal immigrants. You seem to be ever so slightly mis-informed kupkake. You are not automatically entitled to benefits when you migrate here, even from the EU. People are not leaving the airport straight for the nearest post-office to cash their social security check. I have been a contribuiting, (high) tax paying member of UK society for 9 years, yet if I needed help because I lost my job, I would be entitled to part of my tax back every week. I think that with non EU immigrants it would be even more complicated. Nor all immigrants are Bengladeshi or Chinese and open take-aways by the way. 
> The reason there is a market for immigrant labour is because there are jobs that nationals do not want to do but that has to get done. If you have the will to work, then you will work. At an interview I can guarantee you that a national accent is an advantage for the employer that the immigrant does not have.  
> Why "they"? Because "they" were "us" in our history. "They" were the Scots forced off the fells, "they" were the economic and political immigrants who had to go look for a better life across the world because all they had own country was taken away from them or what they had could not sustain their families. "They" were us once upon a time, and you never know when we could become "them" again.


I honestly tried to stay out of this thread as it's been done so many times and anyone who is anti-immigration is usually shot down in flames followed by someone insisting the thread is closed, locked or removed.
Imagine my suprise just now when I realised it was still alive and kicking a whole 7 pages later (though I note the OP is 'banned'  :: )

My opinion on the immigration status of the UK has not changed since the last thread on the subject I got involved with.

The reason we have so many illegal immigrants in this country is because our defence against them entering the country is ridiculously poor. Not only that but once they're in they find it waaaay too easy to lose themselves and/or blend in and many have now cottoned on to the fact that if a passport cannot be found then the illegal immigrant cannot be removed from this country. What an absolute joke!
IMO we should have holding camps for ALL those immigrants that are claiming asylum to this country. If their application is successful then let them in, if it's not send them back on the first available flight out. I understand there may be a genuine need for people who are genuinely in fear of their lives in their own country to seek asylum elsewhere BUT IMO we should have a limit on those allowed in this way and once there is no longer the need for that asylum they should be made to go back from whence they came.

The general immigration population is another matter. Enoch Powell's 'Rivers of blood speech' was, IMO, ahead of it's time. This country is in fact setting fire to its own funeral pyre. 
The UK cannot sustain an immigrant influx on these levels for much longer without it being to the detriment of its own.
We have to seriously cap the amount of people from foreign countries that we allow in. This freedom to roam and set up camp anywhere within the EU was not well thought out and is not necessarily of benefit to this country and its nationals.

JU: I've heard so many times the story of Brits not wanting the jobs that immigrants are willing to do - poppycock! 
It's not that Brits don't want the work it's that they cannot compete with the wages that immigrants are willing to work for. In Boston the landworkers were born and bred, until the immigrants started to arrive in their droves and work for pittance wages. The landworkers were basically forced from their employment.

The other problem we have with immigrants is the way that councils intigrate them into the local community - basically they don't.
Immigrants (from my experience) tend to flock together which results in areas solely dedicated to them and where British locals dare not go (I know of several areas). 
They are not intigrated into the community properly and therefore their lack of understanding of us is only outweighed by our own lack of understanding of them and their cultures.
Some Europeans can appear brusque, grumpy, ignorant and downright rude. While I'm not saying that's their fault it doesn't help the local communities when these imminrants appear unapproachable and being able to create their own communities prevents them from having to intigrate properly.

These people should be made to have a full understanding of our culture, our language and our way of living before being allowed here. If they can't do those simple things then how can they ever be of any benefit to the country?

----------


## Walter Ego

I think a couple of people on this thread should be hearing a loud whooooshing noise as the reality of this thread flies over their head and does a barrel roll.

The OP was booted for being a nasty trolling and offensive bigot, not for their views in immigration.

You lot are lending credence and justification the the Klowns posts by answering seriously.

Give up. ::

----------


## Phill

> Might freeze curry, as it is very sunny, and warm here today.


It willnae freeze while it's sunny an' warm!







OK, I'll get me coat.

----------


## weezer 316

> I honestly tried to stay out of this thread as it's been done so many times and anyone who is anti-immigration is usually shot down in flames followed by someone insisting the thread is closed, locked or removed.
> Imagine my suprise just now when I realised it was still alive and kicking a whole 7 pages later (though I note the OP is 'banned' )
> 
> My opinion on the immigration status of the UK has not changed since the last thread on the subject I got involved with.
> 
> The reason we have so many illegal immigrants in this country is because our defence against them entering the country is ridiculously poor. Not only that but once they're in they find it waaaay too easy to lose themselves and/or blend in and many have now cottoned on to the fact that if a passport cannot be found then the illegal immigrant cannot be removed from this country. What an absolute joke!
> IMO we should have holding camps for ALL those immigrants that are claiming asylum to this country. If their application is successful then let them in, if it's not send them back on the first available flight out. I understand there may be a genuine need for people who are genuinely in fear of their lives in their own country to seek asylum elsewhere BUT IMO we should have a limit on those allowed in this way and once there is no longer the need for that asylum they should be made to go back from whence they came.
> 
> The general immigration population is another matter. Enoch Powell's 'Rivers of blood speech' was, IMO, ahead of it's time. This country is in fact setting fire to its own funeral pyre. 
> ...


Full of holes, but the biggest single one is your assertian that we cant take any more immigration at the current levels. Ironically scotlands population is falling and we need immigrants to keep it steady. 

And whilst we are on the subject, in my experience (and I would imagine most others) people willing to travel thousands of miles to start a new like tend to be among the most resourceful and hard working. And that cant be a bad thing regardless of how you paint immigration. 

The real problem in this country is the millions of natives that have never known anything other than a benefit system. You tend to find that people from somalia are willing to work simlple by virtue of the fact they are alive, and without that work ehtic they would have long ago starved to death.

----------


## shazzap

> It willnae freeze while it's sunny an' warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll get me coat.


Have you heard of those box like things, with doors, or lids on them. You know, the things you freeze things in.  ::  :Wink:  ::

----------


## Gronnuck

> Full of holes, but the biggest single one is your assertian that we cant take any more immigration at the current levels. Ironically scotlands population is falling and we need immigrants to keep it steady.


While I agree with most of your points weezer I also have a certain sympathy with porshipoo's argument. Her point about the amount of immigration is a valid one, but an increased immigration population isn't going to do Scotland any good if the immigrants don't want to live here.
Porshiepoo cites Boston in Lincolnshire as an example. The town has become a ghetto for Eastern European agricultural workers. Many towns across England have ghettos where immigrant populations congregate and live together. Local people are understandably uncomfortable, suspicious, perhaps even fearful when in a fairly short period of time all around them people are speaking a foreign language and behaving in a different way.
We should have learned by now the value of diversity but instead it looks very much as if we're going to recreate the problems of the 50s and 60s. 
IMO all of us, including all levels of government should be making more of an effort to encourage integration and dispersal across the country. I am quite happy for immigrants to come and work in this country, pay taxes and support my pension but I don't want them to confine themsleves to just a few areas and live in ghettos.

----------


## _Ju_

> JU: I've heard so many times the story of Brits not wanting the jobs that immigrants are willing to do - poppycock! 
> It's not that Brits don't want the work it's that they cannot compete with the wages that immigrants are willing to work for. In Boston the landworkers were born and bred, until the immigrants started to arrive in their droves and work for pittance wages. The landworkers were basically forced from their employment.


You are objecting to the value of the minimum wage then and drawing a direct corelation between it and an abundance of foreign labour? Well I am pretty sure that the determination of the minimum wage is not a simple determination of supply and demand. It is a complex calculation in which an overgenerous minimum wage is not conducive to growth. The minimum wage that you get in a minimum wage job is the same regardless of your accent. The immigrant who gets that job thinks it is worth his while. The eternal jobseeker that gripes about there not being work for him turns it down because he will not get out of bed in the morning for the minimum wage. I don't suppose that you have ever seen this?  As for higher paid jobs: specialized/trained individuals: if the UK has a deficit of thousands of engineers, nurses, doctors, and veterinarians, etc, etc every year. How would you suggest that this hole be filled?

----------


## ducati

I think the rest of the world could learn a thing or two about how to be good immigrants, not from the English in general, they are the worlds worst ghetto builders, but from the English in Scotland. We integrate into the community, spread ourselves out so the most people get the benefit, contribute to the economy, and are generally good eggs.  ::

----------


## oldmarine

I hope I can post this without getting into trouble.  My question is: "what is LEGAL about ILLEGAL?"

----------


## Carole

> I think a couple of people on this thread should be hearing a loud whooooshing noise as the reality of this thread flies over their head and does a barrel roll.
> 
> The OP was booted for being a nasty trolling and offensive bigot, not for their views in immigration.
> 
> You lot are lending credence and justification the the Klowns posts by answering seriously.
> 
> Give up.


I agree. I hate that each response (including this one) shows that the thread was started by K..k.k. - because I think he is still enjoyng the debate he initiated. Maybe the next poster would like to have their name 'in lights' by starting a new thread and we can effectively close this one down ourselves?

----------


## Moira

> I think a couple of people on this thread should be hearing a loud whooooshing noise as the reality of this thread flies over their head and does a barrel roll. 
> The OP was booted for being a nasty trolling and offensive bigot, not for their views in immigration. 
> You lot are lending credence and justification the the Klowns posts by answering seriously. 
> Give up.


Agreed.

Did you mean the previous posters on this thread should give up, you've given up or the rest of us should?  Whatever you meant, I agree. 




> I think the rest of the world could learn a thing or two about how to be good immigrants, not from the English in general, they are the worlds worst ghetto builders, but from the English in Scotland. We integrate into the community, spread ourselves out so the most people get the benefit, contribute to the economy, and are generally good eggs.


Now I am seriously worried.  :Wink:

----------


## Phill

> Have you heard of those box like things, with doors, or lids on them. You know, the things you freeze things in.


 New fangled rubbish, they'll never catch on.

----------


## John Little

Do they still make those in Castletown? I have one in our utility room.

----------

